# lethal centipede?



## SonsofArachne (Sep 5, 2018)

This can't be right, anybody here heard of this? I Googled this and can't find any other source than this Nat. Geo. photographer. The fact that he uses "sting" shows that he most likely doesn't know what he's talking about.

"A centipede on Bioko Island, Equatorial Guinea. This species’ sting is lethal within two hours."
https://www.joelsartore.com/ani079-00010/


----------



## Staehilomyces (Sep 5, 2018)

Guessing he used the classic logic of "I heard it somewhere, so it must be true".

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SonsofArachne (Sep 5, 2018)

Staehilomyces said:


> Guessing he used the classic logic of "I heard it somewhere, so it must be true".


Yeah, most likely from the Bioko Islanders.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Bill S (Sep 5, 2018)

Staehilomyces said:


> Guessing he used the classic logic of "I heard it somewhere, so it must be true".


More likely "This will make my story more dramatic and it will sell better."


----------



## Greasylake (Sep 5, 2018)

Lethal to a mouse maybe.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Sep 5, 2018)

The only lethal 'sting' I know is that annoying English singer, for that 'pedes bites you, God damn it 

With that said, I still personally think (think) that Asian 'pedes such _S.subspinipes_, _S.dehaani _etc venom potency can potentially kill a little children (babies to 4/5 years ones) without issues if the bite occur in a delicate area.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## REEFSPIDER (Sep 5, 2018)

Chris LXXIX said:


> The only lethal 'sting' I know is that annoying English singer, for that 'pedes bites you, God damn it
> 
> With that said, I still personally think (think) that Asian 'pedes such _S.subspinipes_, _S.dehaani _etc venom potency can potentially kill a little children (babies to 4/5 years ones) without issues if the bite occur in a delicate area.


I agree with you bro, small children or elderly people or just people with existing immune deficiency could potentially die from asian pedes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## NYAN (Sep 5, 2018)

Spinosissima is the only Pede which is known to have contributed to killing someone. A little girl was bitten on the head and died shortly after. As for a pede regularly being deadly, that seems fishy at best. Maybe the people drown themselves rather than endure the pain from a bite, but that’s it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Sep 5, 2018)

NYAN said:


> Spinosissima is the only Pede which is known to have contributed to killing someone. A little girl was bitten on the head and died shortly after. As for a pede regularly being deadly, that seems fishy at best. Maybe the people drown themselves rather than endure the pain from a bite, but that’s it.


According to Wikipedia (even if I know that isn't exactly the best source) a little girl died in the Philippines for a _S.subspinipes_ bite in the neck/head area (now I don't remember exactly if was head or neck).

As I've said, that info can be a bogus one, stil.


----------



## NYAN (Sep 5, 2018)

Chris LXXIX said:


> According to Wikipedia (even if I know that isn't exactly the best source) a little girl died in the Philippines for a _S.subspinipes_ bite in the neck/head area (now I don't remember exactly if was head or neck).
> 
> As I've said, that info can be a bogus one, stil.


Same case, but from what I heard it was spinosissima.


----------



## SonsofArachne (Sep 5, 2018)

I would think it might be possible for a centipede to be that lethal, but the fact that I couldn't find any other source than this photographer (not scientist) leads me to believe that this is hearsay and has never been tested. Or in other words a load of crap.


----------



## NYAN (Sep 5, 2018)

Another thing I would like to point out is that most of not all medically significant spiders and scorpions take more than 2 hours to kill someone. Even many snakes, which inject a larger volume and a more mammal targeting venom take longer than that.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Sep 5, 2018)

Has anyone tried to contact the photo seller to ask if it is a purposeful or accidental lie?


----------



## SonsofArachne (Sep 6, 2018)

Elytra and Antenna said:


> Has anyone tried to contact the photo seller to ask if it is a purposeful or accidental lie?


I doubt if its purposeful. More likely he took someone's word for it. I've looked further into his project "The Photo Ark" which is to photograph every species in human care in 25 years. So far he's taken 27,520 photos of 8,485 species. Not surprising he has little time for research. I searched tarantula's and centipede's in his photo gallery and noticed several misidentified species in just a couple minutes. If he's trying document these species a good start would be labeling them accurately.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Sep 6, 2018)

NYAN said:


> Same case, but from what I heard it was spinosissima.


Then there's more than one, ah ah. Here they say _S.subspinipes_, with a bite happened in the Philippines (see 'Venom') 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scolopendra_subspinipes


----------



## LeFanDesBugs (Sep 7, 2018)

Guys, don't be so certain when stating that there are no lethal pedes.. there are. Large dehaani (8"+) certainly are a threat. With laotian and thai variants being the biggest ones (up to 11" BL) and having the most potent venom out of the different locales, there certainly are killers within this species. Many deaths must have been undocumented by the way.
Moreover, several species are yet to be "tested". A malaysian species, known as malaysian tiger or riau giant, is said to be even more potent than dehaani and to cause many deaths where it originates from.

I currently own a specimen of Scolopendra subspinipes "Borneo black". The species is feared by the locals, way more so than the regular variants that also occur in the same area. A local hunter, on instagram, when he saw one of my posts showing it off PM'd me urging me to never handle her.. makes you think twice. He says a friend of his died in the forest while collecting, bitten by one of those. Nothing certain for sure, but it's definitely to be considered.
Last but not least, this legendary Filipino species with the blue legs has the same reputation amongst the locals; they are considered to be lethal.

Maybe @Staehilomyces can chime in and bring more info to the table?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## SonsofArachne (Sep 7, 2018)

LeFanDesBugs said:


> Guys, don't be so certain when stating that there are no lethal pedes.. there are. Large dehaani (8"+) certainly are a threat. With laotian and thai variants being the biggest ones (up to 11" BL) and having the most potent venom out of the different locales, there certainly are killers within this species. Many deaths must have been undocumented by the way.
> Moreover, several species are yet to be "tested". A malaysian species, known as malaysian tiger or riau giant, is said to be even more potent than dehaani and to cause many deaths where it originates from.
> 
> I currently own a specimen of Scolopendra subspinipes "Borneo black". The species is feared by the locals, way more so than the regular variants that also occur in the same area. A local hunter, on instagram, when he saw one of my posts showing it off PM'd me urging me to never handle her.. makes you think twice. He says a friend of his died in the forest while collecting, bitten by one of those. Nothing certain for sure, but it's definitely to be considered.
> ...


I read where in Cameroon the locals believed chameleons were venomous. The point being until these claims are tested I would take them with a grain of salt. That being said, I would be careful around any venomous animal whose toxicity level is unknown.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## basin79 (Sep 7, 2018)

SonsofArachne said:


> I read a where in Cameroon the locals believed chameleons were venomous. The point being until these claims are tested I would take them with a grain of salt. That being said, I would be careful around any venomous animal whose toxicity level is unknown.


Indeed. 

There's also the chance some humans bit by a venomous invert could have already been fighting something internally without even knowing. 

The very start of a cold. A virus that hadn't made itself aware. Any venom would have a greater affect. 

Of course that's a guess. I never handle my pedes. Just not worth the risk. Hell they could have bacteria on them that gets into your system via a bite.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Sep 7, 2018)

LeFanDesBugs said:


> Guys, don't be so certain when stating that there are no lethal pedes.. there are. Large dehaani (8"+) certainly are a threat. With laotian and thai variants being the biggest ones (up to 11" BL) and having the most potent venom out of the different locales, there certainly are killers within this species. Many deaths must have been undocumented by the way.
> Moreover, several species are yet to be "tested". A malaysian species, known as malaysian tiger or riau giant, is said to be even more potent than dehaani and to cause many deaths where it originates from.
> 
> I currently own a specimen of Scolopendra subspinipes "Borneo black". The species is feared by the locals, way more so than the regular variants that also occur in the same area. A local hunter, on instagram, when he saw one of my posts showing it off PM'd me urging me to never handle her.. makes you think twice. He says a friend of his died in the forest while collecting, bitten by one of those. Nothing certain for sure, but it's definitely to be considered.
> ...


I love this, and I would love to hear about a lethal 'pede!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Staehilomyces (Sep 7, 2018)

A Riau giant does in my opinion have the potential to be lethal, especially against a child or senior.
Also, imagine the bite from this dehaani:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bill S (Sep 7, 2018)

In almost any culture there are mythologies  about "lethal animals".  Snakes whose bite will kill you within ten steps, spiders whose bite will rot your leg off overnight, etc.  That doesn't mean that there aren't animals whose bite is dangerous or on occasion even lethal, but without scientific or medical reports to back them they must be regarded as myths.  And these myths are not by any means restricted to extremely rural cultures.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Staehilomyces (Sep 7, 2018)

I just see lethal centipedes as a plausibility, but until proper evidence exists, I'll continue to refer to centipedes as "painful, but not typically life-threatening".

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Sep 8, 2018)

Staehilomyces said:


> I just see lethal centipedes as a plausibility, but until proper evidence exists, I'll continue to refer to centipedes as "painful, but not typically life-threatening".


I completely agree


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Sep 8, 2018)

LeFanDesBugs said:


> Guys, don't be so certain when stating that there are no lethal pedes.. there are.


 There is not a single documented case. We also can't prove Yeti and el Chupacabra don't exist but proof is not the lack of evidence.


----------



## basin79 (Sep 8, 2018)

There are humans in the UK who still think the daddy long legs (havestman) is the most venomous "spider" in the world but they don't have fangs big enough to pierce your skin. 

Never underestimate the stupidity or ignorance of humans. Particularly where animals are involved.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 1


----------



## REEFSPIDER (Sep 15, 2018)

Anyone catch those massive pedes in the king kong jack black remake. Definitely lethal.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SonsofArachne (Sep 15, 2018)

REEFSPIDER said:


> Anyone catch those massive pedes in the king kong jack black remake. Definitely lethal.


Yeah, you know anybody who's selling them?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## miss moxie (Sep 15, 2018)

SonsofArachne said:


> Yeah, you know anybody who's selling them?


Yes, me. You just send me $1000 via paypal and then I will send you the specimen in two to three, or seven to sixteen months. Don't miss out!!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## SonsofArachne (Sep 15, 2018)

miss moxie said:


> Yes, me. You just send me $1000 via paypal and then I will send you the specimen in two to three, or seven to sixteen months. Don't miss out!!


I would like 10 of them, If you would please accept a personal check?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NYAN (Sep 15, 2018)

SonsofArachne said:


> I would like 10 of them, If you would please accept a personal check?


Only western union is accepted.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bill S (Sep 15, 2018)

Stories appear once in a while, such as this one.  But actual medical reports are in short supply.  (I did see a medical report in the past few years of a death in Egypt of an adult male who underwent system failure following a bite of what was probably S. morsitans).

https://thethaiger.com/news/national/woman-dies-after-being-bitten-by-centipede


----------



## SonsofArachne (Sep 15, 2018)

NYAN said:


> Only western union is accepted.


I'll get right on that.


----------



## Scoly (Sep 19, 2018)

Any animal above a certain size can be deadly if you're unlucky and/or creative enough. And every substance will kill you if you take enough of it.

Q: Should people worry about dying from a centipede bite?
A: According to the data we have, no.

Q: Is it possible that a centipede bite could kill?
A: According to the data we have about symptoms* it is certainly possible, although only in extreme cases, but so far it has not been reliably recorded except for perhaps one instance.

To me that doesn't count as lethal/deadly. Having said that I'm not going to gamble any money on it if the pede in question is a 30cm+ dehaani!

* here's a good idea of some: https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4244901/

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Sep 19, 2018)

basin79 said:


> There are humans in the UK who still think the daddy long legs (havestman) is the most venomous "spider" in the world but they don't have fangs big enough to pierce your skin.


Not only in UK, ah ah. This is one of the best 'urban legends' ever, a so much IMO lovely and crappy-well made, that, when I encounter for luck someone that really believe such a thing, I push more upon him/her that belief, saying stuff like "... it's true, trust me. I keep spiders since forever, isn't an hoax!" ih ih ih

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## StampFan (Sep 19, 2018)

….and if you dig deep and compare the odd medical journal article to the sheer number of bee, wasp and ant deaths around the world, it seems to be almost a moot discussion really.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Sep 20, 2018)

I discovered the _Scolopendra abominablesnowmanensis (Abominable Snowman Centipede_) is, in fact, the only deadly species. It lives in the frozen, inaccessible areas of the Himalayas and the highly potent venom is the only thing keeping it from freezing solid. True story concocted on the internet.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Bob Lee (Sep 29, 2018)

miss moxie said:


> Yes, me. You just send me $1000 via paypal and then I will send you the specimen in two to three, or seven to sixteen months. Don't miss out!!


How much would the shipping be?


----------



## Dovey (Sep 29, 2018)

Bill S said:


> Stories appear once in a while, such as this one.  But actual medical reports are in short supply.  (I did see a medical report in the past few years of a death in Egypt of an adult male who underwent system failure following a bite of what was probably S. morsitans).
> 
> https://thethaiger.com/news/national/woman-dies-after-being-bitten-by-centipede


Wait, this woman was allegedly bitten by a centipede and _didn't know it? Didn't feel it? _Bull_. _Sounds to me like she was probably bitten by a krait, a deadly venomous snake with a notoriously painless bite. Or died of something else entirely. All we have is the evidence of some passing stranger who may have said something and the son, who certainly doesn't sound like a medical professional. For all we know the son poisoned her. Sounds to me like yellow journalism at its juciest.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## miss moxie (Oct 3, 2018)

Bob Lee said:


> How much would the shipping be?


$4.99. After all, I'm not running a scam here.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SonsofArachne (Oct 3, 2018)

miss moxie said:


> $4.99. After all, I'm not running a scam here.


You never got back to me so bought some from Europe. They're coming in a really BIG brown box.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## dragonfire1577 (Oct 3, 2018)

Little do you guys know that out of frame this centipede has a gun.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Bob Lee (Oct 3, 2018)

SonsofArachne said:


> You never got back to me so bought some from Europe. They're coming in a really BIG brown box.


This word brings back so many memory. People thought I was brown boxing because they thought I was Canadian. Which I'm not.... I'm Chinese living in Canada .

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## RTTB (Oct 3, 2018)

I’ll take 4.


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Oct 7, 2018)

Scoly said:


> Any animal above a certain size can be deadly if you're
> 
> Q: Is it possible that a centipede bite could kill?
> A: According to the data we have about symptoms* it is certainly possible, although only in extreme cases, but so far it has not been reliably recorded except for perhaps one instance.


 The one instance you refer to is almost certainly the only documented case and the actual cause of death a SECONDARY INFECTION, not venom. A scratch from your own fingernails can result in a secondary infection.


----------



## Bill S (Oct 7, 2018)

Elytra and Antenna said:


> The one instance you refer to is almost certainly the only documented case and the actual cause of death a SECONDARY INFECTION, not venom.


Keep in mind that that your speculation that there was a secondary infection is just as undocumented as the claims of lethal bites.  Actually, the one actual medical report I saw was of an Egyptian man who died of a bite from what was probably a _Scolopendra morsitans_, and the symptoms included shock and a shutting down of systems within a very short time.  This does not suggest a secondary infection.  Possibilities include a hypersensitivity to the venom, severe allergic reaction, pre-existing medical condition, or even a bad reaction to some "home remedy" to the bite. 

A second bite that I was familiar with was a non-lethal but severe reaction to the bite of a Scolopendra heros that resulted in kidney failure.  This too was very fast, indicating a venom reaction rather than secondary infection.  I do not know how the case turned out in the long run - whether or not the patient recovered kidney function.

We all know that most people bitten by these two species survive and suffer only pain.  But that doesn't mean that the venoms can't be lethal to some people.  I would suggest that this parallels incidents of snakebite.  Lots more people get bitten by rattlesnakes every year in this country (U.S.) than get bitten by centipedes, so there is much more data available.  The very large majority of snake bite victims survive, although a small percentage die.  There is a tendency to credit survival to medical treatment because most snakebite victims seek medical treatment, and antivenom is widely available and widely used - but some of us do not use antivenom and we survive with much less damage than popular legend would suggest.


----------



## Scoly (Oct 7, 2018)

Elytra and Antenna said:


> The one instance you refer to is almost certainly the only documented case and the actual cause of death a SECONDARY INFECTION, not venom. A scratch from your own fingernails can result in a secondary infection.


She child died 24hrs later, which seems quick for an infection no?

This is the only officially acknowledged case, but there are more.

I think that rather than speculating, what we need is medical records of children being bitten by large dehaani and surviving. There must surely be a reasonable number of these given how often people get bitten.


----------



## Dovey (Oct 7, 2018)

Bill S said:


> Keep in mind that that your speculation that there was a secondary infection is just as undocumented as the claims of lethal bites.  Actually, the one actual medical report I saw was of an Egyptian man who died of a bite from what was probably a _Scolopendra morsitans_, and the symptoms included shock and a shutting down of systems within a very short time.  This does not suggest a secondary infection.  Possibilities include a hypersensitivity to the venom, severe allergic reaction, pre-existing medical condition, or even a bad reaction to some "home remedy" to the bite.
> 
> A second bite that I was familiar with was a non-lethal but severe reaction to the bite of a Scolopendra heros that resulted in kidney failure.  This too was very fast, indicating a venom reaction rather than secondary infection.  I do not know how the case turned out in the long run - whether or not the patient recovered kidney function.
> 
> We all know that most people bitten by these two species survive and suffer only pain.  But that doesn't mean that the venoms can't be lethal to some people.  I would suggest that this parallels incidents of snakebite.  Lots more people get bitten by rattlesnakes every year in this country (U.S.) than get bitten by centipedes, so there is much more data available.  The very large majority of snake bite victims survive, although a small percentage die.  There is a tendency to credit survival to medical treatment because most snakebite victims seek medical treatment, and antivenom is widely available and widely used - but some of us do not use antivenom and we survive with much less damage than popular legend would suggest.


I think a better example would be bites from a copperhead, as opposed to a rattlesnake. Has anyone ever died of a copperhead bite? Not directly. One man died from a heart attack as a result of the stress of being bitten. Probably there are some people out there allergic to Copperhead Venom, but no one has died from a copperhead bite without other medical conditions coming into it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bill S (Oct 8, 2018)

Dovey said:


> I think a better example would be bites from a copperhead, as opposed to a rattlesnake. Has anyone ever died of a copperhead bite? Not directly.....


That was my point - copperheads are not considered lethal - rattlesnakes are.  As with "lethal" centipedes, the lethality is exaggerated, but because a rattlesnake bite CAN be lethal in a small percentage of cases, it is considered potentially lethal.  The same with centipedes - in a majority of cases people survive, but there appears to be a small minority of cases which may be lethal.  In truth, we don't have enough documented cases in native environments to adequately evaluate the lethality of some of the more potent centipedes.  Medical records in rural third world countries are not common.


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Oct 8, 2018)

Bill S said:


> Keep in mind that that your speculation that there was a secondary infection is just as undocumented as the claims of lethal bites.


 No, I read the medical report and case study.


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Oct 8, 2018)

Scoly said:


> She child died 24hrs later, which seems quick for an infection no?


You can find reference to this story of the girl bit in the head in many places, but it is an urban legend older than most anyone on this forum.


----------



## Celestus (Oct 9, 2018)

Bill S said:


> Keep in mind that that your speculation that there was a secondary infection is just as undocumented as the claims of lethal bites.  Actually, the one actual medical report I saw was of an Egyptian man who died of a bite from what was probably a _Scolopendra morsitans_, and the symptoms included shock and a shutting down of systems within a very short time.  This does not suggest a secondary infection.  Possibilities include a hypersensitivity to the venom, severe allergic reaction, pre-existing medical condition, or even a bad reaction to some "home remedy" to the bite.
> 
> A second bite that I was familiar with was a non-lethal but severe reaction to the bite of a Scolopendra heros that resulted in kidney failure.  This too was very fast, indicating a venom reaction rather than secondary infection.  I do not know how the case turned out in the long run - whether or not the patient recovered kidney function.
> 
> We all know that most people bitten by these two species survive and suffer only pain.  But that doesn't mean that the venoms can't be lethal to some people.  I would suggest that this parallels incidents of snakebite.  Lots more people get bitten by rattlesnakes every year in this country (U.S.) than get bitten by centipedes, so there is much more data available.  The very large majority of snake bite victims survive, although a small percentage die.  There is a tendency to credit survival to medical treatment because most snakebite victims seek medical treatment, and antivenom is widely available and widely used - but some of us do not use antivenom and we survive with much less damage than popular legend would suggest.


That definitely sounds like a reaction to the venom specific to that individual (the man I mean); especially if was likely to be a S. morsitans. Also NatGeo writers publishing bull like this is nothing new. I still remember the Dynastes granti labeled as a goliath beetle in one of their articles.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Scoly (Oct 12, 2018)

This article says:

"Systemic reactions and death from centipede envenomation rarely occur, however, acute myocardial ischemia in an adult male as well as death in a 7-year-old girl after a bite to the head have been reported"

I don't have time to dig into references to check validity so can't present those statements as accurate. However, the article is a good starting point on medical view of bites and treatment.


----------



## Willuminati (Oct 15, 2018)

Welllllll im about 30 hours into getting hit by my (Scolopendra Dehaani) Flame Leg Female, she is easily over 10" BL at the moment. She lunged and got me on my right hand ring finger and pumped me up for a few solid seconds. Less than two hours into it i began to notice hives on my face and torso ( this was not the first Dehaani bite ive taken but never have i been hit by such a large specimen or reacted this same way) and all the way down to my ankles. Started to drink water and tried to relax to ride it out, but within 3 hours my body went into shock. my blood pressure was fluctuating, hives were coiming and going, my body temperature was also fluctuating from the physical shock. i threw up uncontrollably for a few hours into the night which left me dangerously dehydrated even though i was drinking as much water and gatorade as i could, still i would puke it all right back up and the pain and muscle spasms all over my body would continue.After getting home while trying to fall asleep i  applied a heat pad near the site to sooth the unyielding pain since running hot water over my wrist seemed to help a bit, so the heat pad worked just as well.

i have no existing medical conditions nor am i allergic to anything, im a healthy adult, and from this experience i can say that if an animal similar to the one that bit me were to bite a young child, or a person with heart or a respiratory condition or other medical condition, or an elderly person, it can most certainly be a deadly situation.

I never get bit on purpose but my curiosity keeps me from taking ALL necessary precautions to avoid being hit, i dont exactly welcome it or enjoy it but it is most definitely something that i find interest in understanding, but you cant really understand things like this just by reading stuff on the internet that you dont even trust is accurate...you need to experience it to understand it, and not just once 

30 hours later the pain is subsiding and the swelling has eased up a bit, my breathing is still a bit shallowed and my heart feels like it skips a beat every few minutes. lots or sore muscles and most of my joints feel sore, especially my hands, knees, shoulders and elbows.
BUT ILL BE FIIIIIIIINE

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Willuminati (Oct 15, 2018)

Scoly said:


> acute myocardial ischemia


that is litterally a heart attack, and i can see that easily happening from the effects of a highly toxic pede


----------



## Willuminati (Oct 15, 2018)

Bill S said:


> I would suggest that this parallels incidents of snakebite


Ill take a hit from a western diamond back rattler over a Dehaani any day


----------



## Bill S (Oct 15, 2018)

Willuminati said:


> Welllllll im about 30 hours into getting hit by my (Scolopendra Dehaani) Flame Leg Female, .......... Less than two hours into it i began to notice hives on my face and torso ( this was not the first Dehaani bite ive taken .....


Hives are classically the result of allergic reactions.  The first time you are exposed to a foreign protein you will not get an allergic reaction because allergies are basically immune responses gone awry.  But repeated exposures can lead to allergies, and allergic reactions tend to increase with exposure.  Since you have had previous exposures to dehanni venom and now you showed a fast and serious reaction that might well be an allergic response - I would recommend you take precautions against future bites.  A more severe reaction could well include anaphylactic shock, which could be fatal.

I would also suggest you talk to a doctor specializing in allergies.  Get a professional opinion.  There are ways of testing potential allergens to see how sensitive you are to them, although with something as unusual as centipede venom that might be expensive and impractical.  (I've had titres run on me for sensitivity to kissing bugs and for antibodies to rabies - but those are far more mainstream than centipedes.)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Willuminati (Oct 16, 2018)

Bill S said:


> Since you have had previous exposures to dehanni venom and now you showed a fast and serious reaction that might well be an allergic response - I would recommend you take precautions against future bites. A more severe reaction could well include anaphylactic shock, which could be fatal.


Very true indeed, however i do plan on self envenomations in the near future with less toxic species and slowly move up towards the more toxic asain pedes such as Dehaani etc.,  in order to try and work up a tolorence. i know its possible and i recognize the risk of a serious and fatal allergic reaction and will take whatever necessary precautions before during and after. but if i die, then yall gonna get some good info that wont be made up


----------



## StampFan (Oct 16, 2018)

Willuminati said:


> Very true indeed, however i do plan on self envenomations in the near future with less toxic species and slowly move up towards the more toxic asain pedes such as Dehaani etc.,  in order to try and work up a tolorence.
> View attachment 289594


Why would you do that?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## LeFanDesBugs (Oct 16, 2018)

Because Michael Dixon said it? haha 
Maybe it works, maybe it doesn't, never tried it tbh..

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Willuminati (Oct 16, 2018)

StampFan said:


> Why would you do that?


Cause i wanna


----------



## Willuminati (Oct 16, 2018)

LeFanDesBugs said:


> Because Michael Dixon said it? haha
> Maybe it works, maybe it doesn't, never tried it tbh..


Yup, its worth the try for me


----------



## MintyWood826 (Oct 16, 2018)

Willuminati said:


> in order to try and work up a tolorence.


I'd expect it to have the opposite effect. And didn't you say your reaction had gotten worse?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Willuminati (Oct 16, 2018)

MintyWood826 said:


> I'd expect it to have the opposite effect. And didn't you say your reaction had gotten worse?


Yeah it did, but like I said, I feel its worth the try in my case. I don't like constantly referring to medical accounts or personal accounts that everyone has disproved or given reason to discredit, so im just gonna find out for myself.


----------



## SonsofArachne (Oct 16, 2018)

You could just try not getting bit. Its worked quite well for me so far. Seriously as someone who keeps all kinds of inverts I just don't get the need a lot of centipede keepers seem to have to handle, since it often leads to getting bit. Maybe I have a tarantula keepers bias against handling, but I just don't see the point. I'm not afraid of any of my inverts but I not looking to risk a painful bite or sting either. And I'm not trying to tell anyone what to do, just trying to understand.


----------



## NYAN (Oct 16, 2018)

SonsofArachne said:


> You could just try not getting bit. Its worked quite well for me so far. Seriously as someone who keeps all kinds of inverts I just don't get the need a lot of centipede keepers seem to have to handle, since it often leads to getting bit .


Centipedes are able to be socialized.  handling does not often lead to bites either. Being bitten while handling isn’t all that common if you do it right.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## StampFan (Oct 16, 2018)

SonsofArachne said:


> You could just try not getting bit. Its worked quite well for me so far. Seriously as someone who keeps all kinds of inverts I just don't get the need a lot of centipede keepers seem to have to handle, since it often leads to getting bit. Maybe I have a tarantula keepers bias against handling, but I just don't see the point. I'm not afraid of any of my inverts but I not looking to risk a painful bite or sting either. And I'm not trying to tell anyone what to do, just trying to understand.


Even then, there is a difference between working with and socializing a 'pede (which is what you're trying to understand, and nothing wrong with that, seems to be much like folks who work with socializing reptiles) and intentionally provoking an invert to get yourself envenomed, which is a completely different thing, and of no benefit and potentially harmful to the invert, really.


----------



## SonsofArachne (Oct 16, 2018)

NYAN said:


> Centipedes are able to be socialized.  handling does not often lead to bites either. Being bitten while handling isn’t all that common if you do it right.


Like I said, not trying to tell anyone what to do, but I'm just curious what people get out of handling. Especially when there's a risk, no matter how small. I kept all kinds of animals, and only ones I've "handled" are ones who chose it (cats, dogs, parrots, etc.)  I just don't  have any need to handle, so I wonder what the reasons are for people who do feel the need.


----------



## SonsofArachne (Oct 16, 2018)

StampFan said:


> Even then, there is a difference between working with and socializing a 'pede (which is what you're trying to understand, and nothing wrong with that, seems to be much like folks who work with socializing reptiles)


But do centipedes benefit from "socializing"? Does it stress them? When I had snakes I had several that I could handle easily but they still spent this handling time trying to slither away, so I didn't handle them any more than necessary (cage cleaning, etc.).

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Bob Lee (Oct 16, 2018)

SonsofArachne said:


> But do centipedes benefit from "socializing"? Does it stress them? When I had snakes I had several that I could handle easily but they still spent this handling time trying to slither away, so I didn't handle them any more than necessary (cage cleaning, etc.).


I  imagine human skin contact wouldn't improve their immune system

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Willuminati (Oct 16, 2018)

SonsofArachne said:


> Like I said, not trying to tell anyone what to do, but I'm just curious what people get out of handling. Especially when there's a risk, no matter how small. I kept all kinds of animals, and only ones I've "handled" are ones who chose it (cats, dogs, parrots, etc.) I just don't have any need to handle, so I wonder what the reasons are for people who do feel the need.


A dog can bite your face off, ive seen my german shepard do it, and a parrot can snap off a finger no problem, ive also had a "domestic" cat ATTACK me and inflict some gnarley bite wounds, all are animals that are also able to learn to be social with humans and have been for hundreds of years considered "domesticated", but no one seems to question the need to keep those or pet them all day and carry them around the mall in little bags with their nails painted.

I do not , and never have told or advised that anyone handle a centipede of any sort for obvious reasons, however i do not practice what i preach in that case. As for why i feel the need to do so...well i couldnt really explain it, its something of an experience unlike anything you can ever get out of a youtube video instagram post or reading wikipedia. BUUUUUT at the end of it all "TO EACH HIS OWN" is something i often do preach and live up to on a daily basis. 

With all that being said, dont handle pedes if you dont want to, vaccinate your cats and dogs, and always use precaution with and around ANY animal that has in its own way, the ability to defend itself.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SonsofArachne (Oct 16, 2018)

Willuminati said:


> A dog can bite your face off, ive seen my german shepard do it, and a parrot can snap off a finger no problem, ive also had a "domestic" cat ATTACK me and inflict some gnarley bite wounds, all are animals that are also able to learn to be social with humans and have been for hundreds of years considered "domesticated", but no one seems to question the need to keep those or pet them all day and carry them around the mall in little bags with their nails painted.
> 
> I do not , and never have told or advised that anyone handle a centipede of any sort for obvious reasons, however i do not practice what i preach in that case. As for why i feel the need to do so...well i couldnt really explain it, its something of an experience unlike anything you can ever get out of a youtube video instagram post or reading wikipedia. BUUUUUT at the end of it all "TO EACH HIS OWN" is something i often do preach and live up to on a daily basis.
> 
> With all that being said, dont handle pedes if you dont want to, vaccinate your cats and dogs, and always use precaution with and around ANY animal that has in its own way, the ability to defend itself.


There's HUGE difference with cats, dogs, and parrots - they have brains. And as I said I let them chose to approach me so I never had a serious bite from any of them. What other people do with these animals that causes them to get bit, well books are literally written on those subjects. 

Not sure why you rated my one post funny, because nothing really funny about it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Willuminati (Oct 16, 2018)

SonsofArachne said:


> I had several that I could handle easily but they still spent this handling time trying to slither away, so I didn't handle them any more than necessary (cage cleaning, etc.).


"Not sure why you rated my one post funny, because nothing really funny about it."
Cause your snakes probably just didnt like you, you too cold.




SonsofArachne said:


> cats, dogs, and parrots - they have brains


Are you saying centipedes dont have Brains?


----------



## SonsofArachne (Oct 16, 2018)

Okay, the guy who's looking to intentionally get himself bit thinks MY posts are funny.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Willuminati (Oct 16, 2018)

SonsofArachne said:


> Okay, the guy who's looking to intentionally get himself bit thinks MY posts are funny.


I mean youre over here saying you dont tell people what to do n what not yet here you are trying to argue about something you have absolutely NO real knowledge or experience with instead of practicing what YOU preach and letting others do their thing.
You think what im doing is dumb? well im sorry you feel that way. maybe one day youll open and expand that mind of yours because with that ignorant attitude you are irrelevant to me, along side your opinion

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SonsofArachne (Oct 16, 2018)

Willuminati said:


> Cause your snakes probably just didnt like you, you too cold.


Snakes don't "like" they are either comfortable or stressed. Like implies emotion, which snakes don't have. 



Willuminati said:


> Are you saying centipedes dont have Brains?


Not like mammals or birds do, not capable of thought.

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## SonsofArachne (Oct 16, 2018)

Willuminati said:


> I mean youre over here saying you dont tell people what to do n what not yet here you are trying to argue about something you have absolutely NO real knowledge or experience with instead of practicing what YOU preach and letting others do their thing.
> You think what im doing is dumb? well im sorry you feel that way. maybe one day youll open and expand that mind of yours because with that ignorant attitude you are irrelevant to me, along side your opinion


Dude, calm down, do what you want. But don't expect people to think it makes sense. And you're right, I have no experience getting bit by venomous animals - and hope to continue having no experience in that area.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Willuminati (Oct 16, 2018)

SonsofArachne said:


> But don't expect people to think it makes sense. And you're right, I no experience getting bit by venomous animals - and hope to continue having no experience in that area.


I'm very calm, dont get all flustered over it. And yeah man thats cool no one wants you to get bit, ive already explained that my actions are not for incentive purposes. so please dont get bit.



SonsofArachne said:


> Not like mammals or birds do, not capable of thought.


No other animal on this planet is capable of REASON, therefore , no, cats, dogs, birds,do not THINK. They act on instinct, some use more complex methods of behaving in these instinctive ways, such as a dog that sits or sniffs out drugs on command, hes not doing it because he THINKS its the rights thing to do (thats reason) hes just looking forward to the chew toy or treat he is gonna get as soon as it sits or finds the yayoooo

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## SonsofArachne (Oct 16, 2018)

Willuminati said:


> No other animal on this planet is capable of REASON


This is completely false, but beside the point. Invertebrate "brains" aren't as complex as bird and mammal brains, and aren't capable of the same level of bird and mammal thought and reasoning.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SonsofArachne (Oct 16, 2018)

Willuminati: I'm starting to think you're trolling me. If so, stop wasting peoples time. Otherwise do some research. I would suggest starting with "can animals reason" and "do animals all have the same mental complexity".

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Willuminati (Oct 16, 2018)

SonsofArachne said:


> This is completely false, but beside the point. Invertebrate "brains" aren't as complex as bird and mammal brains, and aren't capable of the same level of bird and mammal thought and reasoning.


Oh man that actually made me laugh out loud a little bit. What sesame street teacher told you that birds and mammals can think or reason?!?

Since you still wanna continue to argue tho...

Youre pretty much incorrect or out of line with everything youve stated. you dont have the knowledge or experience to debate any of these topics, and as i said before, your opinions and assumptions are completely irrelevant. its been a laugh reading your responses thanks for keeping my slow day at work occupied

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## Willuminati (Oct 16, 2018)

SonsofArachne said:


> Willuminati: I'm starting to think you're trolling me. If so, stop wasting peoples time. Otherwise do some research. I would suggest starting with "can animals reason" and "do animals all have the same mental complexity".


No im defending what i know, your ignorance is trolling you, and it always will until you become more open minded. and every now and then you'll run into someone like me who is gonna stand by what he knows until proven otherwise. also try working on that "im not telling anybody what to do" thing that you said you were doing, cause its gonna help you in the future.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sad 1


----------



## SonsofArachne (Oct 16, 2018)

Willuminati said:


> Oh man that actually made me laugh out loud a little bit. What sesame street teacher told you that birds and mammals can think or reason?!?
> 
> Since you still wanna continue to argue tho...
> 
> Youre pretty much incorrect or out of line with everything youve stated. you dont have the knowledge or experience to debate any of these topics, and as i said before, your opinions and assumptions are completely irrelevant. its been a laugh reading your responses thanks for keeping my slow day at work occupied


It's sad when someone tells you don't know what your talking about but they are the ones who have no clue.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Willuminati (Oct 16, 2018)

SonsofArachne said:


> It's sad when someone tells you don't know what your talking about but they are the ones who have no clue.



There you go now youre getting it. Thats what ive been trying to tell you.


----------



## Willuminati (Oct 16, 2018)

@SonsofArachne 
Got any other less than intelligent questions for me?

Reactions: Disagree 1 | Sad 2


----------



## SonsofArachne (Oct 16, 2018)

Willuminati said:


> There you go now youre getting it. Thats what ive been trying to tell you.


 Ah, the old "I know are, but what am I?" defense. There's a oldie you don't hear much anymore.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SonsofArachne (Oct 16, 2018)

Willuminati said:


> @SonsofArachne
> Got any other less than intelligent questions for me?


 I would, but I you don't seem to have any good answers , so I won't waste my time.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Willuminati (Oct 16, 2018)

SonsofArachne said:


> I would, but I you don't seem to have any good answers , so I won't waste my time.



Thanks ol'fella.

I guess you really cant teach an old dog nothin new


----------



## SonsofArachne (Oct 16, 2018)

Willuminati said:


> Thanks ol'fella.
> 
> I guess you really cant teach an old dog nothin new


Oh, I learn new things all the time....from people who know what they are talking about.


----------



## SonsofArachne (Oct 16, 2018)

Willuminati: Seriously I wasn't looking for a flame war with anybody, was just curious about handling centipedes. Not sure why you got so upset, maybe because you didn't get much support for intentionally get bit. But I sincerely hope whatever you chose to do works out for you.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NYAN (Oct 16, 2018)

This discussion about lethal centipedes is very informative.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Bob Lee (Oct 16, 2018)

SonsofArachne said:


> Okay, the guy who's looking to intentionally get himself bit thinks MY posts are funny.


I mean, I do things that's probably going to kill me for fun. Don't we all?
No? Just me? Alright....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Bob Lee (Oct 16, 2018)

Willuminati said:


> every now and then you'll run into someone like me who is gonna stand by what he knows until proven otherwise


I agree sooooooo much with this XD....I literally see people shoving tubes up their butt washing their liver with coffee.
Me:"Why?"
They:"It's healthy."
Me:"Everyone gets old huh."
They are happy someone understand while I try not to think about it

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Bill S (Oct 16, 2018)

Going back to an earlier point - about getting envenomated to build up resistance - that only works when you do not have an allergic response.  Allergies are basically immune responses gone wrong.  When they do not go wrong you can increase your resistance by repeated exposure.  That's what vaccinations are all about.  But if you get an allergic reaction just the opposite happens.  Each exposure causes a more severe reaction, and it takes less allergen to cause a bad reaction.  And if it reaches the level of anaphylaxis, you can die of anaphylactic shock in a manner of minutes.  That's what happens with people who are allergic to bees.  The first time they are stung not much happens.  After a few more stings they get stronger reactions, such as hives, swelling, etc.  More stings increase the sensitivity, not the resistance.  And people die from a single sting if they become sensitive enough.

From personal experience I can give you both situations.  I periodically get bitten by rattlesnakes.  Not often, but it happens.  I used antivenom for one bite and it turns out I had a bad enough reaction to antivenom that I stopped using it - but the bites themselves aren't terribly bad.  The worst I've had yet was from a western diamondback that made my left arm swell up almost to the shoulder.  By comparison - kissing bugs (Triatoma rubida) have bitten me enough that I've developed an allergy to them.  The last time I ended up in the emergency room getting shots to bring down the swelling so that I could safely breathe - and now I keep an epi pen in my house in case of another bite, which I've been warned could induce anaphylactic shock.

So for the guy who got an allergic reaction to a centipede bite - "controlled bites" are likely to lead to more severe reactions, not resistance.  And getting bitten by less toxic species won't help.  If the venom components are the same as the ones you are allergic to - they could kill you.  If they are different, you might be able to build a resistance to them, but it will have no effect whatever on the venoms that you are allergic to.  You are certainly welcome to take your own risks - but you might want to learn more about the subject before you start your experiments.  Talk with an allergist and get a professional opinion - it might save you from doing something really self-destructive by mistake.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Informative 1 | Helpful 1 | Award 1 | Lollipop 1


----------



## MintyWood826 (Oct 17, 2018)

Bill S said:


> So for the guy who got an allergic reaction to a centipede bite - "controlled bites" are likely to lead to more severe reactions, not resistance.  And getting bitten by less toxic species won't help.  If the venom components are the same as the ones you are allergic to - they could kill you.  ..................  Talk with an allergist and get a professional opinion - it might save you from doing something really self-destructive by mistake.


That and that. I would not recommend getting bitten more. Not when you have been getting worse reactions and risk getting the allergy to a life-threatening level.


----------



## Willuminati (Oct 17, 2018)

SonsofArachne said:


> Willuminati: Seriously I wasn't looking for a flame war with anybody, was just curious about handling centipedes. Not sure why you got so upset, maybe because you didn't get much support for intentionally get bit. But I sincerely hope whatever you chose to do works out for you.


Well then 
1. if you are curious about things you dont know anything about ask the questions you need to ask and take the answers with a little bit of respect.
2. I dont need nor look for support from anyone, nor do i get upset over an online debate (LOL) i simply chose to share my experience with others, some were just more appreciative than others.
3. No i did not get bit intentionally, YET


----------



## Staehilomyces (Oct 17, 2018)

Wow, how did I miss all this?

Anyway, here's my input. Firstly, just because the forced envenomations worked on Mike doesn't mean they'll work on you, especially when the current evidence suggests your reaction to the second bite was worse than the first (on the other hand, Thai dehaani apparently have a stronger venom than the regular variant, so it may be down to that). Regardless, it still means people are completely justified in stating that your reactions may end up getting worse. No need to rant on IG about Arachnoboards.

I'll also answer some other users' questions about handling centipedes. I consider it different from handling tarantulas for two major reasons: centipedes can be "socialized", and they are way less likely to be injured should a mishap occur. While it could be said that there is no outright benefit for the centipede, if done properly, they don't seem to be any worse off. A well-socialized pede shows no signs of stress - they'll happily feed and groom on one's hand, and will often curl up and rest there for long periods.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## SonsofArachne (Oct 18, 2018)

Staehilomyces said:


> Wow, how did I miss all this?
> 
> Anyway, here's my input. Firstly, just because the forced envenomations worked on Mike doesn't mean they'll work on you, especially when the current evidence suggests your reaction to the second bite was worse than the first (on the other hand, Thai dehaani apparently have a stronger venom than the regular variant, so it may be down to that). Regardless, it still means people are completely justified in stating that your reactions may end up getting worse. No need to rant on IG about Arachnoboards.
> 
> I'll also answer some other users' questions about handling centipedes. I consider it different from handling tarantulas for two major reasons: centipedes can be "socialized", and they are way less likely to be injured should a mishap occur. While it could be said that there is no outright benefit for the centipede, if done properly, they don't seem to be any worse off. A well-socialized pede shows no signs of stress - they'll happily feed and groom on one's hand, and will often curl up and rest there for long periods.


Thank you for a reasonable answer. I was not trying to offend anyone or tell anyone that they shouldn't handle their centipedes when I gave my reasons for not handling. As a keeper of not only tarantulas, but also centipedes, scorpions, true spiders, and insects I'm fascinated by the different philosophies between the different subgroups of keepers. Beside the obvious different handling philosophies between T and pede keepers.  For instance, I've read on arachnoboards several people who are T keepers saying that while they might keep a scorpion they would never get a centipede because they're "creepy" or "scary" - I just for the irony alone I find that interesting. And if you read the scorpion sting reports there seems to be some keepers who just can't keep their hands out of their scorpion's enclosure. And while I know these examples aren't the norm, these things do exist and are fascinating to me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Captain Centipede (Oct 19, 2018)

SonsofArachne said:


> This can't be right, anybody here heard of this? I Googled this and can't find any other source than this Nat. Geo. photographer. The fact that he uses "sting" shows that he most likely doesn't know what he's talking about.
> 
> "A centipede on Bioko Island, Equatorial Guinea. This species’ sting is lethal within two hours."
> https://www.joelsartore.com/ani079-00010/





SonsofArachne said:


> This can't be right, anybody here heard of this? I Googled this and can't find any other source than this Nat. Geo. photographer. The fact that he uses "sting" shows that he most likely doesn't know what he's talking about.
> 
> "A centipede on Bioko Island, Equatorial Guinea. This species’ sting is lethal within two hours."
> https://www.joelsartore.com/ani079-00010/


There’s no such thing as a lethal centipede. As for the story of the Vietnamese girl dying from a Spinosissima bite, I’ve been digging through the web and have found no evidence on it, just stories.


----------



## Staehilomyces (Oct 21, 2018)

SonsofArachne said:


> Thank you for a reasonable answer. I was not trying to offend anyone or tell anyone that they shouldn't handle their centipedes when I gave my reasons for not handling. As a keeper of not only tarantulas, but also centipedes, scorpions, true spiders, and insects I'm fascinated by the different philosophies between the different subgroups of keepers. Beside the obvious different handling philosophies between T and pede keepers.  For instance, I've read on arachnoboards several people who are T keepers saying that while they might keep a scorpion they would never get a centipede because they're "creepy" or "scary" - I just for the irony alone I find that interesting. And if you read the scorpion sting reports there seems to be some keepers who just can't keep their hands out of their scorpion's enclosure. And while I know these examples aren't the norm, these things do exist and are fascinating to me.


Yeah, I completely agree with that. I'd also say I'm anti-handling when it comes to T's and most scorps.
I'm just glad you found my response reasonable; most freehandlers end up throwing tantrums when confronted, before bad mouthing AB on social media, and I'm glad I'm not like them.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mastigoproctus (Oct 27, 2018)

I'm not going to read most of this, I got the just of it pretty quick. Someone wants to SI like I did, or is talking about it in some serious manor.

HERE ARE THE FACTS: What I did, I did to soothe my own curiosity, I NEVER suggest anyone else try it and despite how well I seem to take them, most of my first year doing them I was often left with massively swollen hands and arms, very unsightly. The pain was horrifying up until the middle of the second year and at that point all the effects started lessening at something of an accelerated rate.

The dangers of this don't simply lay on the pain or swelling, or allergies for that matter, but necrosis is very possible if outside contamination finds its way onto the maxillipedes of the centipede you are using, as well as abscess pockets forming on the pinch site. I also did Crotalus self envenomations at this point as I have been doing a lot of local snake work here in New Mexico, that's a whole different ball game, even more risky.

I now have basically full immunity other then minor stinging pain to S. dehaani, S. polymorpha, S. alternans, S. sp. "Galapagoensis", S. sp. "white leg gigantea" as well as seriously lessened effects to other "venomous heavyweight" species like spinosissima, cherry reds and a number of scorpions like Hottenttotta hottenttotta(there is plenty of video proof on a number of my profiles throughout the Internet for you non believers).

Now I have made some interesting discoveries through this, most noteworthy of those was recently with a local buddy who helped me get my first Hottenttotta SI. I had damage on my right hand not only from a large Crotalus atrox mistake bite (in the wild, my fault 100% due to trying to work with it on a sandy ledge resulting in a fall) but also a SI gone wrong, damaging the joint of my pointer finger, loss of full motion and the knuckle would no longer pop.

I took 3 hits one night from the H. hottenttotta and 7 a few nights later, all on the finger directly under the knuckle that's been damage, the first morning after for the first time in over a year, the knuckle didn't ache, and it popped. The second set of the 7 hits was much more painful, almost as bad as a big, S. spinosissima hit but the morning after my hand was virtually pain free and has full range of motion. I can only assume based on hits site and reaction, this improvement was was tied to the H. hottenttotta venom somehow. 

Regardless, I will say what I did could be called stupid, it was extremely dangerous, painful, stressful, caused lots of lost ability to work at times and even cost me money. So decide what you want on the matter, but I do NOT condone trying it and will never suggest anyone else do it either. 

Anyway, I'm still here, just because I do it doesn't make it right, and I can suggest something or say what I've heard but that doesn't make it fact.
 Have an amazing day everyone, and thank you for years of support in me doing crazy stuff

~Michael

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Mastigoproctus (Oct 27, 2018)

Possible "lethal" centipedes are as follows:

S. sp. Riau/and maybe Malaysia variant?
S. spinosissima
S. dehaani/cherry red
S. hainanum
S. sp. Tri color death crawler China


All of these I know can possibly cause bad enough allergic reactions in some people, and coupled with a weakened immune system and the correct bite location, could lead to death. There are a ton of factors that come into play on this sort of thing so no one can say "oh yeah those are deadly" but you can assume under the right circumstances, it is possible some species could lead to a fatality.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Staehilomyces (Oct 27, 2018)

Is there a difference between the Riau giant and the Malaysian variant? I know Stanley had blue legs; was that anything to do with locale?
Also, it's great to see you back!


----------



## Bill S (Oct 28, 2018)

Mastigoproctus said:


> ....can possibly cause bad enough allergic reactions in some people, and coupled with a weakened immune system and the correct bite location, could lead to death.


Just as a matter of medical accuracy - allergic reactions are  misguided immune responses.  The stronger the immune system, the stronger the response.  If you are highly allergic to something the best thing you can hope for is a weakened immune system.  In such a case it's the strong immune response that would be dangerous.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Mastigoproctus (Oct 28, 2018)

Staehilomyces said:


> Is there a difference between the Riau giant and the Malaysian variant? I know Stanley had blue legs; was that anything to do with locale?
> Also, it's great to see you back!



Malaysian variants have white legs or green and not blue, at least the ones I've had.


----------



## Mastigoproctus (Oct 28, 2018)

Bill S said:


> Just as a matter of medical accuracy - allergic reactions are  misguided immune responses.  The stronger the immune system, the stronger the response.  If you are highly allergic to something the best thing you can hope for is a weakened immune system.  In such a case it's the strong immune response that would be dangerous.


Very informative, thanks for the correction as my info could be misleading, I myself am not allergic and have a strong immune system so I don't personally know the intricacies of dying from such a thing. I simply know which species have very, very bad effects venom wise as I've tested them through SI.


----------

